# Ph Drop... Why ?



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I fill all my tanks with tap water & use prime. My tap water comes out with a PH of 7.8 but my tank water has a PH of 6.0.
Ammonia, Nitrite are 0 ..... What is causing the drop ?

My 180g has had only 6 platy's in it for about a month with an fx5 for filtration and its PH dropped to the same level...IDK


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

so you are not using RO water?

check your KH if it is below 3 degrees your PH will crash

other than that dont know...maybe some decor...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Could be how much you feeding combined with lack of water changes and the amount of Stock in the tank. Need more info ???


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Soul Assassin said:


> Could be how much you feeding combined with lack of water changes and the amount of Stock in the tank. Need more info ???


Feeding talapia, shrimp, catfish & pellets anything leftover is taken out within an hour... 25% Water changes once a week... 75g has 9 4" Natts in it, 180g has only 6 platy's and same thing happened... it must be the tap water How do I correct this


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

With a kH of 3dkH you lack the ability to buffer the pH. A couple things you can do. A temporary quick fix is to add 1 tablespoon of A & H baking soda to your tank for every 55 gallons of water. When you test the water you will notice a pH rise. You do not want to bring up the pH quickly too much so be careful. I would also adjust your water changes to 33% and if you have to every 3 days. If time is a factor you can simply add a limestone to the tank or fill a large filter bag or 2 with crushed coral which will raise your pH and kH in the tank and stabilize around 7.6


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I would like a permanent fix... If I add crushed coral isn't a 7.6 PH too high? If I do add coral do I just fill 1 tray of my fx5 with it?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I would like a permanent fix... If I add crushed coral isn't a 7.6 PH too high? If I do add coral do I just fill 1 tray of my fx5 with it?


Since your tap water is 7.8 no it isn't to high. A stabile pH is more important than the ideal pH. Unless of course you plan on a breeding project. Not sure about putting it in the fx5. I would use a large filter bag, fill it, rinse it, and drop it in the tank.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

will i have to keep the filter bag in permanetly ?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> will i have to keep the filter bag in permanetly ?


yes, but this is something I would hate to do (what the good Doc said) b/c it would be hard to keep the ph and kh stable over time and with water changes, IMHO. Although, you might have to do it regardless. Test your tap kh and gh if you can. It is unusual to have a 7.8 ph out of tap and such a low kh. My tap is 7.4 and kh is 6 with gh at 10.

RO is reverse osmosis water which usually has a ph of 6.5-6.8 and kh gh of 0. If you added it to your tank it would drop the params but I guess you are not.

all in all, like the Doc said stable is better than volatile


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I would prefer to go with RO water but how would I get enough water for a 180g,75g & 46g ?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> I would prefer to go with RO water but how would I get enough water for a 180g,75g & 46g ?


You dont want RO water b/c your kh is too low out of your tap. Check your kh out of tap but wait like 12 hrs until testing to get accurate results. like I said RO has a kh and gh of 0. You want kh at 4-5.

I have a 5 stage RO unit system attached to my water pipe for drinking; gets out cancerous fluoride amongst other nasty things...

I cut tap with RO; 8 to 1 ratio


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah test your water before you put it in. Also make sure you wait at least a day after adding water and prime as you may just be testing before the water has had a chance to settle and adjust.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think your driftwood is the cause.I use driftwood to bring down my ph.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I think your driftwood is the cause.I use driftwood to bring down my ph.


I dont think driftwood brings down the ph noticeably; unless you have a huge amount and it's rotting


----------

